# Bleeding



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I have two questions. One is a silly one and the other is similar to others but slightly different.

One. Do you know all the answers to the questions you are asked or do you have to go and find out about some of them? Just curious  

Two. I am the recipient of egg share and I started on Syneral on day 21 and had a day four blood test and everything was ok. However, it is now day 10 and I am still bleeding. This is unusual for me as six days is normal. Should I be worried do you think?


Thanks Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



carols said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have two questions. One is a silly one and the other is similar to others but slightly different.
> 
> ...


----------

